

Show HN: I just open sourced Muxamp, a streaming media playlist in Node.js - fruchtose
https://github.com/fruchtose/muxamp
Hey HN! I've been working on Muxamp for over a year now, and I decided that there's no point in keeping the source closed. (I never planned on making money from it.) I've learned a lot since I started, and I hope others can benefit from its release--and perhaps teach me a thing or two as well :)
======
fruchtose
Hey HN! I've been working on Muxamp for over a year now, and I decided that
there's no point in keeping the source closed. (I never planned on making
money from it.) I've learned a lot since I started, and I hope others can
benefit from its release--and perhaps teach me a thing or two as well :)

------
nsfmc
why was the op's comment killed?

------
nvr219
Thank you for the source!!

